# hello.



## qs240 (Jan 26, 2009)

Me and my gf own a quattro sport.Its a cracking car. the only down side is that it steams up too much anyone else have this prob also.What bhp is the quattro sport because my friends tt 225 couldnt keep up lol. 

Dave


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

qs240 said:


> Me and my gf own a quattro sport.Its a cracking car. the only down side is that it steams up too much anyone else have this prob also.What bhp is the quattro sport because my friends tt 225 couldnt keep up lol.
> 
> Dave


The steaming up is due to you have sex in the car - not advised with the recaros. Impressed you managed it tho... :wink:

It has 237BHP, and is more than half a second quicker to 60.


----------



## qs240 (Jan 26, 2009)

okay wicked i knew it had more.the car runs pretty sweet as it only has 20k on the clock.and my mates has 6ok thats why i thought it was better lol.can you tune up the qs or is it at its limit.i want a remap and dump valve and maybe a cone filter can that be done. i dont want to get to involved with it and i cant have it to loud as she will go mad lol she screams when i floor it lol


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> qs240 said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my gf own a quattro sport.Its a cracking car. the only down side is that it steams up too much anyone else have this prob also.What bhp is the quattro sport because my friends tt 225 couldnt keep up lol.
> ...


Welcome the qS is also lighter than the 225 so that also helps


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome also!


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

qs240 said:


> .What bhp is the quattro sport because my friends tt 225 couldnt keep up lol.
> 
> Dave


Welcome Dave

Just out of interest, what does your username refer to?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Danny Boy said:


> qs240 said:
> 
> 
> > .What bhp is the quattro sport because my friends tt 225 couldnt keep up lol.
> ...


i was thinking the same


----------

